# Moxie update



## anoki (Oct 31, 2007)

Moxie and I were at the vets this morning (bright and early!!) for xrays! She is at day 58/51 (first/last breedings). Boy is she uncomfortable these last couple of days! She looks pretty perky this afternoon, more than she has for a couple days....wandered around the back yard...



























And she's actually eating quite well today...considering!





Here are the digital xray images....How many can you count?? (they aren't as clear as they were in the clinic)
















Vet says 9-10











We can count 8 for sure, and he wasn't sure but thinks there are 2 more....but couldn't really make them out as clearly as the others.....

How's that for a bunch of puppies!!!!!

Sure hope everything goes well from here on in.....keep the good thoughts coming, and I'll post as soon as I can once she's whelped!!!





~kathryn


----------



## runamuk (Oct 31, 2007)

Poor girl looks like she swallowed a beach ball.





Holey moley she needs a skateboard to haul that load around on





OK so how many on the xray?








OK you posted those at the same time I was posting...I easily see 8 and actually looks like more


----------



## sfmini (Oct 31, 2007)

So, how many puppies did the vet see? Hmmmmmm???????????


----------



## anoki (Oct 31, 2007)

ok, I don't know how it did that...I tried to add it as a seperate reply, but it attached it to the first post!!!!





~kathryn


----------



## Shelley (Oct 31, 2007)

Holy cow that is one big litter!!!

Have you started temps yet? That would make her first due date Monday? I bet she doesn't go much beyond that!

Shelley


----------



## anoki (Oct 31, 2007)

Just started temps today!! And yep, her first date is Monday.....a vet saw her yesterday when he stopped at the horse barn, and thought she'd be having them this weekend!!!



We'll see!! Actually the vet today just said I'll have a busy weekend....though we tried to get him to tell us when he thinks she'll have them, but he said he couldn't tell for sure!

But soooo exciting!!!!!!








~kathryn


----------



## Ashley (Oct 31, 2007)

Oh wow..........poor girl! I would of guessed 5. Ok this might be a dumb question but how long are they pg for ?


----------



## anoki (Oct 31, 2007)

Gestation on a dog is 63 days.



Not a dumb question at all!! I have a friend who is a cardi person as well, and she keeps thinking gestation is 5 months!!!!!



I have told her over and over again it's not, but she can't keep that straight





~kathryn


----------



## Charlene (Oct 31, 2007)

oh Lord love a duck, she's HUGE!!! i dunno but i think you're abusing her. I'M COMING TO RESCUE YOU, MOXIE!!!

kathryn, you have her bags packed, i'll be there at first light tomorrow. you may have visitation rights.





i'm going crazy waiting for these puppies, i can't imagine what YOU are going through!


----------



## runamuk (Oct 31, 2007)

go ahead and smack me OH! OH! who is the sire of this litter again?


----------



## anoki (Oct 31, 2007)

Very funny Charlene!!!!



She sure is pulling out her princess rights now!!! LOL

runamuk sire is CH Davenitch Shredder Made U Look






~kathryn


----------



## Shelley (Oct 31, 2007)

anoki said:


> Just started temps today!! And yep, her first date is Monday.....a vet saw her yesterday when he stopped at the horse barn, and thought she'd be having them this weekend!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well my last Saluki litter was 3 days early!





Shelley


----------



## River1018 (Oct 31, 2007)

WOW


----------



## mininik (Oct 31, 2007)

Those are some potent little dogs. LOL Beautiful, too. I counted 9...

How are you ever going to pick which pup(s) to keep? Will you be looking for a future show dog?


----------



## Miniv (Oct 31, 2007)

Good Grief!



I was trying to count the spinal cords and they are so piled up in there......OMG!!!!

I'm thinking anywhere from 7 to 9??? They are mashed and overlayed in there.......Things are getting tight!

Now, if all goes well AND she can sustain them? You've got one HOT MAMA!





MA


----------



## runamuk (Oct 31, 2007)

Thats right....I sort of remembered the Shredder part of the name





OK now for the bad news



both my sons counted and they both say 12






and they also think those xrays are so cool....perfect photo for halloween


----------



## Sterling (Oct 31, 2007)

Awww...just look at that "little" belly!!!! I say "little"...you have to realize I even call Lakota "little"!!



Good luck with the whelping...may she and all her puppies be safe and healthy thru it all. Can't wait either to see these babies!!


----------



## twister (Oct 31, 2007)

Kathryn if she is perkier than she was this morning then you may just have a lack of sleep tonight



Hope all goes well with your litter, do you have some oxcytocin on hand? With a big litter like that she may need it afterwards. Looking forward to seeing pics of those beautiful pups





Yvonne


----------



## anoki (Oct 31, 2007)

twister said:


> Kathryn if she is perkier than she was this morning then you may just have a lack of sleep tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...









SERIOUSLY???????

She is WAYYYYY perkier....has been all day. Not really agitated or anything, just perkier.....eating like all get out! She has had a great apetite all day (which she has been very much lacking for the past few days.....)








I do have some oxytocin (my dad farrows pigs...we always have that on hand).....

I did notice milk tonight too....that's a first.....

mininik, I'm *hoping* to only keep one pup...possibly 2 (but the second one wouldn't really be mine....but I'd be keeping it for a very close friend)....and yes, I am hoping for a show pup, fingers crossed of course!

Thanks for all the kind words everyone!!! I'll let ya know as soon as I do!! LOL

~kathryn


----------



## twister (Oct 31, 2007)

anoki said:


> twister said:
> 
> 
> > Kathryn if she is perkier than she was this morning then you may just have a lack of sleep tonight
> ...


Is this her first litter? They don't always go exactly 63 days, I have had them go early and late over the years, usually each dog has a pattern that you can tell after her first litter so if Moxie has had a litter before you could go by what she did then. If this is her first then I would be keeping her close by at night from tonight on. I'll keep her and you in my thoughts for a speedy and safe delivery.

Yvonne


----------



## anoki (Oct 31, 2007)

Yes, it's her first litter.....she & I have been sleeping near her whelping box since Sunday night....I wake up every time she moves!!!!






when do they normally start showing milk??

~kathryn


----------



## twister (Oct 31, 2007)

anoki said:


> Yes, it's her first litter.....she & I have been sleeping near her whelping box since Sunday night....I wake up every time she moves!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have had bitches show milk from within a few hours of whelping to 2 or 3 days so it does vary but I have to think Moxie is really close to whelping with that many pups, already showing milk and a surge in energy today you will be a grandma before you know it






Keep us posted.

Yvonne


----------



## anoki (Oct 31, 2007)

Now how am I supposed to get ANY sleep tonight????





~kathryn


----------



## twister (Oct 31, 2007)

anoki said:


> Now how am I supposed to get ANY sleep tonight????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw shucks, you'll hear the activity when she starts



My girls always walk round and round in the whelping box/pen before they settle down to having their babies



I'll be thinking of you and her, but I'll be sleeping



Keep us posted.

Yvonne


----------



## anoki (Nov 1, 2007)

No puppies yet....we need a sleepy smilie face!!!! LOL

I have taken her temp 4 times since last night! At about 11:00 last night it was down to 96.8....then I checked when I was awake at 12:30.....98.8.....again at 5:00 99.2...then around 8:30 98.9......she won't let me go anywhere without her at my heels this morning....but other than that, she's snoozin like normal.

~kathryn


----------



## Charlene (Nov 1, 2007)

is she normally "clingy"? if not, this could be a sign that she's getting near. if she was a cow, you could take her out and walk her through the mud but i don't suppose that'd work with moxie. well, that's what the old farmers tell me they do!

HURRY UP, MOXIE!!! we need a puppy fix!


----------



## RallyZ (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh my gosh!!



Those x-rays are amazing. I've never seen that before. How fun to try to count all

of the little puppy tails.





Good luck with the impending delivery and I hope that Moxie recuperates well and is a very good mama.


----------



## Shelley (Nov 1, 2007)

If she's staying below 99 deg, then you're getting close!!!





Shelley


----------



## runamuk (Nov 1, 2007)

anoki said:


> No puppies yet....we need a sleepy smilie face!!!! LOL
> 
> I have taken her temp 4 times since last night! At about 11:00 last night it was down to 96.8....then I checked when I was awake at 12:30.....98.8.....again at 5:00 99.2...then around 8:30 98.9......she won't let me go anywhere without her at my heels this morning....but other than that, she's snoozin like normal.
> 
> ~kathryn


The big temp drop is a good sign you should be in business soon


----------



## lvponies (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## Matt73 (Nov 1, 2007)

Wowzer! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## JeanH (Nov 1, 2007)

Yep, under 100 is good - next 12 to 24 hours. Though my dogs have gone in as early as 6 hours once the temp took a dive.

Good luck! I just whelped 10 german shepherd puppies that are now 3 weeks old.

Jean


----------



## twister (Nov 1, 2007)

So Kathryn, How are we cooking? I was away today so just got on now, I need a Moxie update, need to see those pups soon








Yvonne


----------



## Matt73 (Nov 1, 2007)

I predict Monday (November 5th). Oooops. Just read that she seems close. With both my girls I just go by sense. Once that heavy panting starts, with the big breeds anyways, you've got betwen 6 and 12 hours before a pup shows. I've never missed a whelping by "feel". I started doing the temp. thing....but my relationship with the girls was much more reliable. Go with that Kathryn. Can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## anoki (Nov 1, 2007)

Well she has been very uncomfortable all day....temp is back up around 99.2 last time I took it (I do have to admit, I'm not completely sold on the temperature thing lol) She's eaten VERY little, and this coming after a ravenous apetite yesterday....

She is flat out on the couch now....she BEGGED to get up there....started panting about 15 minutes ago....looks like a long night????





I'm just finishing last minute 'things' and she and I will be back to the basement/whelping box.....

Poor girl, she's really uncomfortable



sure hope she does have them tonight....

I'll let you know if anything happens....

~kathryn


----------



## iluvwalkers (Nov 1, 2007)

*[SIZE=12pt]how exciting



, those xrays are pretty neat! good luck and I can't wait to see those pups



...Nikki[/SIZE]*


----------



## twister (Nov 1, 2007)

Looking forward to hearing the pups are here and seeing pics





Yvonne


----------



## twister (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey Kathryn, Any puppies yet? How is Moxie doing?

Yvonne


----------



## Sterling (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Matt73 (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anoki (Nov 2, 2007)

*sigh* no puppies yet.....she keeps having bouts of panting, looks really uncomfortable, and demands that I comfort her....then settles down and sleeps for awhile.....I wish she'd just pop 'em already!!! LOL

~kathryn


----------



## Reble (Nov 2, 2007)

Is Moxie's tummy red and warm that is another sign and temp should go below 98

Good Luck


----------



## twister (Nov 2, 2007)

The waiting is the hardest part <sigh> We are all on tenterhooks waiting with you lol Can't wait to see pics of her pups. Hope you managed to get some sleep last night, keep us posted, sending good thoughts for an easy, quick delivery





Yvonne


----------



## runamuk (Nov 2, 2007)

anoki said:


> *sigh* no puppies yet.....she keeps having bouts of panting, looks really uncomfortable, and demands that I comfort her....then settles down and sleeps for awhile.....I wish she'd just pop 'em already!!! LOL
> 
> ~kathryn


Sounds really close....with the temp drop that you had at 96 something....The two times I whelped the st. poodle for my friend she did the panting restless, nap, panting restless, nap for about 12 hours OH! OH! then she finally got down to business......of course it was another almost 6 hours before she was done OH! ......both times were normal uneventful whelpings and that became her pattern........


----------



## runamuk (Nov 2, 2007)

you know...you should have a Moxie cam






then we all could do Moxie stare with you






and for the record yes I am kinda bored, and living vicariously through you


----------



## gimp (Nov 2, 2007)

runamuk said:


> you know...you should have a Moxie cam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking exactly the same thing. Instead of Mare Stare we need Bitch Niche



and the chances of catching at least one of the births would be much greater than Mare Stare!


----------



## Matt73 (Nov 2, 2007)

gimp said:


> runamuk said:
> 
> 
> > you know...you should have a Moxie cam
> ...



"Bitch Niche" That's awesome! ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!


----------



## anoki (Nov 2, 2007)

runamuk said:


> you know...you should have a Moxie cam
> 
> 
> 
> ...






gimp said:


> I was thinking exactly the same thing. Instead of Mare Stare we need Bitch Niche
> 
> 
> 
> and the chances of catching at least one of the births would be much greater than Mare Stare!



That is friggin hilarious you guys!!!! rotflmao!!!

I however am still awaiting puppies......I think she's getting ready, then 20 mins later she's snoozin'....she's been doin that all day. But man is she miserable!!!!!

~kathryn


----------



## Marty (Nov 2, 2007)

This is pure HAPPINESS!


----------



## Matt73 (Nov 2, 2007)

Now I'm going to go with my original prediction and say Monday.


----------



## Shelley (Nov 2, 2007)

Well, shoot, here I am checking in from my hotel room in VA, hoping for some news!

I've been getting lots of puppy breath and kisses today, I hope you can get the same

real soon!





Shelley


----------



## runamuk (Nov 3, 2007)

Shelley said:


> Well, shoot, here I am checking in from my hotel room in VA, hoping for some news!
> 
> I've been getting lots of puppy breath and kisses today, I hope you can get the same
> 
> ...









HMMMMMM.....anything we should know about





Come on Moxie give it up already the entire world is waiting


----------



## anoki (Nov 3, 2007)

nope...nothin yet....1:00 AM here...and my Mom crashed on my 'bed'....so now I have to figure out how to sleep in the chair....or better yet, stay up all night playing computer games.....nah...think it's time for some shut eye....

Doubt she'll have them tonight the way she's looking....I'll let yous know in the morning...I mean later this morning





~kathryn


----------



## anoki (Nov 3, 2007)

ok, still no puppies...yet.....

I just got in from taking the little brat out to do her business....she didn't look like she was going to do more than lie on the lane, so I went out to check on the horses and throw them some hay. Came out of the barn, no Moxie





Off I went to the old horse trailer in the back yard (she had gone under it over a week ago, and she couldn't get back out, so we jacked up the tongue and out she came).....peeked under it, yep, there she is. Ran and got Dad to give me a hand.....he jacked it, but she was out of reach for me.....he tried to get her from the other side....NOPE back under it more she went! I was half under it before I could get ahold of her scruff to drag her out!!!!!



Litte brat.....but maybe we're getting much closer now.....*sigh*

No more outside unless she's onleash!!!!

~kathryn


----------



## Reble (Nov 3, 2007)

I say right on her 63 days. first bred date...


----------



## White Socks Miniature (Nov 3, 2007)

lol I say tonight and 9 puppies!!!

cant wait to see the cuties!!!

Cheers

Masako


----------



## runamuk (Nov 3, 2007)

anoki said:


> ok, still no puppies...yet.....
> 
> I just got in from taking the little brat out to do her business....she didn't look like she was going to do more than lie on the lane, so I went out to check on the horses and throw them some hay. Came out of the barn, no Moxie
> 
> ...


That is a naughty naughty Moxie


----------



## twister (Nov 3, 2007)

Well I was checking in hoping to hear Moxie had let her pups out but no she is crossing her legs lol

Hope it is soon for your sake



Come on Moxie, the world is waiting to see your pups





Yvonne


----------



## anoki (Nov 3, 2007)

ok, this is WAYYYYYY worse than mare stare!!!!!!!!





But I think we are having puppies tonight!!!!








~kathryn


----------



## gimp (Nov 3, 2007)

See..."Bitch niche" is VERY fitting!



You sure as heck better post as soon as it happens, or in between pups, or something. There are a LOT of us sitting here on pins and needles thinking about both you and Moxie.



I hope all goes well; from the sounds of it she is definitely "pre"laboring. I am very surprised she hasn't blessed you with those pups as of yet.


----------



## anoki (Nov 3, 2007)

Awwww thanks!!! It means a lot to know that there are soooooo many 'behind' us!!!!!






I will post as soon as I can after the first one drops!!

~kathryn


----------



## Charlene (Nov 3, 2007)

***taps foot***


----------



## anoki (Nov 3, 2007)

OH OH!!!! Anyone still up???? MOXIE'S WATER JUST BROKE!!!!!!!


























~kathryn


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm up!!!!

Not for long, but GOOD LUCK


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm up and all excited! How you guys doing!!???


----------



## gimp (Nov 3, 2007)

WOO HOO!!



I will be here until it's over. Looking forward to the count.


----------



## miniaddiction (Nov 4, 2007)

Wahooo!!! GOOD LUCK!!!!

Kathryn?? Just realised it has been an hour since you posted, hope all is ok....


----------



## gimp (Nov 4, 2007)

Kathryn, I know you are busy being the doggie midwife. I just wanted to wish you the best. I hope your beautiful girl has no complications and you have very healthy pups in a reasonably short time



. You have had your all nighters, and I hope this isn't another. Best of luck



prayers are with you





Nancy


----------



## anoki (Nov 4, 2007)

not goin so well...

Lost pup #1...was breech but a beautiful little boy...

we're off to the vet clinic...there's been no 'production' for 2 hours......

Hopefully everyone else is fine!!

~kathryn


----------



## Robin1 (Nov 4, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of the little boy. Hope everything else goes well.

Robin


----------



## Jill (Nov 4, 2007)

Been following Moxie's progress and hoping the rest of the puppies are doing okay !!!


----------



## Charlene (Nov 4, 2007)

oh i'm so sorry about puppy #1 and i am not leaving this house until i see an update. praying everything is going well!!!


----------



## Rebecca (Nov 4, 2007)

Are the rest of the puppies ok? Is Mommy Moxie ok? I too have been following her progress, hoping everyone is alright!


----------



## River1018 (Nov 4, 2007)

For the rest....


----------



## Shelley (Nov 4, 2007)

runamuk said:


> Shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Well, shoot, here I am checking in from my hotel room in VA, hoping for some news!
> ...


Well we arrived home today with two 9 week old Saluki puppy bitches! From a litter I co-bred out

of a Ch. bitch I bred...it's really fun, I own a great grandma, grandpa, on the other side both

grandparents. There was a beautiful selection of collars there that Betsy had sent for us to choose

from, I need to write and thank her! Now, I have to choose between these two little darlings as

one will be picked up next Saturday and taken to her new home in Southern IL. Maybe if I

tell the gal they are both really ugly and very bad she'll change her mind and I can keep

both of them?



Somehow I don't think she's going to buy that story.

Shelley


----------



## runamuk (Nov 4, 2007)

Shelley said:


> runamuk said:
> 
> 
> > Shelley said:
> ...









how exciting........post some pics......


----------



## Robin1 (Nov 4, 2007)

Anyone heard anything more on Moxie????

Robin


----------

